# Silmarillion geneology



## Elendil3119 (May 23, 2003)

I recently came across a great geneology of the main characters in _The Silmarillion_ that I'd like to share with you all. Guildmasters - feel free to post a copy of this in your guild.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 23, 2003)

Thank you! 

Really a helpful stuff!


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2003)

That is very nice, and concise. (Hehe rhyming)
But I think this table, made by Manwë Súlimo, is even better!


----------



## Inderjit S (May 23, 2003)

Nice *Published Silmarillion* genealogy.


----------



## Beleg (May 23, 2003)

Eeek, Nice thing, but as usual all SHF and Laws and Custom's of Eldar contacts neglected


----------



## Inderjit S (May 23, 2003)

Indeed Beleg. No Findis. Lalwen, Argon, and Gil-Galad is the son of Orodreth not Fingon.


----------



## GuardianRanger (May 24, 2003)

I've used this site when referencing the Silmarillion family trees:

Silmarillion Family Trees 

I've found it pretty useful.

Thanks for posting the the one-page tables...it's nice to see it all in one shot.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2003)

Smeagol, one tiny correction: Celebrimbor is the son of Curufin, not Caranthir.

And it would be nice if someone made an updated version of the Family trees, with Orodreth being the son of Angrod...Fingolfin having another son, Finwë's two daughters...Ah we can only hope.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 26, 2003)

Yes, and a updated version of the Beorian and Hadorian houses. (i.e Belen, Boromor, Andreth etc, all the generations between Beor and Beren, for the Beorians and Marach and Hador for the Haodrians and the revisions of the Haladin family trees given in the _Wanderings of Hurin_


----------

